# Possible Jenny Lind and a few others??



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

Brand new to the forum as this is my first post! 

I purchased a storage unit from auction and have been going through the huge amount of things from the unit, a good amount of bottles came out of this unit and I have done a bit of research myself but I figured I see what the experts (you guys) had to say about these few bottles I couldn't find much about. 

Mainly interested in the history and approximate value of these bottles. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

*Below each photo is a link to more pictures of the above bottle. 
*



https://flic.kr/s/aHsmauWSES


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHskBDgkmr


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsksHm94H


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmcmFWiV


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHskBDgGrH


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHskBDgMy6


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmeXouJF


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHskBDgRwB


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmcmGet6


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHskBDgWxD


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 6, 2018)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmdMf9AY


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 7, 2018)

The bottles in photo 1 (Jenny Lind), photo 6 (nice early freeblown chestnut flask utility of some kind), and photo 11 (looks like a Scandinavian flask) have some value.  The rest of the bottles should go in the recycling bin.  The chestnut flask in photo 6 looks to be the best...


----------



## botlguy (Feb 7, 2018)

I'll add to what nhpharm has said and that is the JENNY LIND calabash MAY be a reproduction, further investigation will be needed. The chestnut is indeed nice.
Jim S


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice finds! I don't know a lot about these kinds of bottles but the 1st and the 6th ones look like good finds. There are a lot of experts on here to help you out!
Welcome!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 7, 2018)

The Jenny Lind is original as far as I can see.  The GI-107's were the ones that were reproduced.  The one pictured here is one of the ones with the full wreath around Jenny and I don't think any of these were reproduced.  There were a number of different ones and we would need to see the other side to see exactly which mold this flask is, but it does appear original regardless.


----------



## Facts Only (Feb 7, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> The bottles in photo 1 (Jenny Lind), photo 6 (nice early freeblown chestnut flask utility of some kind), and photo 11 (looks like a Scandinavian flask) have some value.  The rest of the bottles should go in the recycling bin.  The chestnut flask in photo 6 looks to be the best...



Thanks! I figured those 3 were likely the best of these. 



botlguy said:


> I'll add to what nhpharm has said and that is the JENNY LIND calabash MAY be a reproduction, further investigation will be needed. The chestnut is indeed nice.
> Jim S



Did you get a chance to take a look at the link below the picture of the Jenny Lind, I have quite a few more pictures of the bottle. Any idea on its value?



nhpharm said:


> The Jenny Lind is original as far as I can see.  The GI-107's were the ones that were reproduced.  The one pictured here is one of the ones with the full wreath around Jenny and I don't think any of these were reproduced.  There were a number of different ones and we would need to see the other side to see exactly which mold this flask is, but it does appear original regardless.


 The link bellow the picture has a good amount more pictures of this bottle. If it truly is an original what sort of a price are these worth?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 7, 2018)

$75-$100 on the Jenny Lind.  The last one of that style I sold went for about $70 plus shipping on eBay.


----------



## American (Feb 14, 2018)

Facts Only said:


> View attachment 181398
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskBDgMy6


"You hit the jackpot with this chestnut; it might pay for the whole locker"


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2018)

You are probably right!  The chestnut looks like a Wistarberg piece except the lip is wrong.  One way or another it is a very nice piece of glass.


----------

